# squatting a murder house?



## Pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been wondering lately if I could squat a house where a horrible murder took place. I doubt the beverly hill PD will let me squat Roman Polanski's old house (where the Manson Family killed Sharon Tate and company) but they might let me take over O.J.'s house through Adverse Possession (since their not fond of OJ anyways and he's in prison right now). my ultimate goal is to gain legal title through Adverse Possession and am thinking that I'm more likely to get away with it if the property is known as the crime scene of a horrible, gruesome murder (or other crime). are murder houses less likely to be sold? am I less likely to get caught squatting by the cops or evicted by the landlord? what if the owner of the land is the criminal found guilty of the crime that happened there?


----------



## dharmabumpkin (Jan 10, 2011)

this might be possible, but bear in mind that you have to be able to prove your residence is continuous for five years, and pay taxes on the property, at least in california. find a property and then check with a sympathetic attorney if possible. a murder house might not be easier to squat. a lot of times there are urban legends surrounding them and kids like to go visit them.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Feb 2, 2011)

im sure that you could get away with it atleast until it would get brought up or someone found out about it you just gotta stay diligent and cautious. it would be sick though staying in the home where Sharon Tate resided. Or any home where a family got murdered, in respect to the familys but i mean it would be an interesting expierence and i think it would be highly unlikely for them to search that type of environment for someone whos homeless.


----------



## trotsky (Mar 20, 2011)

true, but wouldn't they keep a watch on it for people breaking in for the intrigue of seeing a murder house?


----------



## dawgrunner (Mar 20, 2011)

your better off running a safe house for illegal persons and getting paid for it at the same time. You know how to hide from the man, correct? Well I use the term man but this generation is popo my generation it was the pig. If they carry a piece don't trust them.


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 20, 2011)

^never^


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate to piss on your parade, but no one was murdered at OJ Simpson's house. He went to his wife's house and killed her. Minor detail though


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 21, 2011)

dawgunner are you a cop


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 21, 2011)

I've actually stayed overnight in the gated community where OJ lived at the time he killed his wife. It was a friend of a friend and his dad is a mexican jewish developer known as "papi". i accidentally knocked a wayne gretzky hockey stick off the wall and couldnt get it to stay when i tried to put it back, they had a personal chef,
man it was surreal, we felt unwelcome though


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 2, 2018)

man I could never do this. whenever I squat somewhere one of the first things I notice is if its haunted or not. I can't sleep at night with ghosts bumping around around making noise. an believe me I've been there.


----------

